# K2 Traxis Boots



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,

Ive just bought some Thraxis boots size 10.5. My problem is that they are a little on the small size i bought them over the net and i used the same size as my old K2 boots 10.5.

Will these boots start is give and become bigger after using them? i have done 2 days boarding in them and they are still hurting.

Or should i be putting them on e bay and and start looking for size 11


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

What kind of pain?

Mine felt short (toes pushing hard against the front) but they've padded out a little.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Yea i have the same issue my toes pushing against the front of the boot but does not feel like there is any padding to give.

When i bought my old K2 boots my toes could just rub the front liner but these feel as if they are a size smaller.


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

Have you heat molded them yet? 

if you havent, then take them to a ski shop and pay them to heat mold them for you. Take like 10-15 mins. 

and tell them how they fit and that you need more room in the toe box. they should mold about a 1/2 size bigger.

if that doesnt work give me a pm i have a pair of 11's i may want to get rid of


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

when i bought them they do a heat mold in the shop. I could try it again.

Thanks


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Get them heat molded with the little toe cap thing to give you more room in the toe box. They'll pack out a little as they break in. My T1 DB's took about 3 full days before they stopped hurting, since I cram into a full size smaller than my street shoe.


----------

